# Looking for Schwinn Guys that might know value of this



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 31, 2015)

I bought this bike as a advertised Panther,posted some pics here on Cabe and found out it is a Hornet frame due to paint sceme.Wasn't the best news,but now that its sunk and it is what it is,what would the value be as a whole bike or parted out bike,I think im probably into this alittle heavy since its not the original bike I thought it was.I have replaced the rack with a original 9 hole green one.Thanks ahead Ron


----------



## mruiz (Aug 1, 2015)

I want to say around 400.00.
But what do I know about bikes.
Mitch


----------



## W2J (Aug 1, 2015)

i agree with the 400 dollar value as it sits.i can see a bit more if parted out.you might want to put a couple spokes in the rear wheel and clean up the fenders just to show condition if you part it.


----------



## Dave K (Aug 1, 2015)

You could find the correct frame and sell the one you have and not be much out of pocket if you want a correct bike.  In parts there is a good chunk of cash there.  You might be surprized at how much all the parts add up to but the down side of that is it is a ton work to sell then ship all the parts.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 1, 2015)

400? 450? where are you guys shopping at?  id put it at 700-800 as is with 1500.00 in parts but its work and not too trendy these days.... if you part it out id be interested in a few parts


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 1, 2015)

oh wait...its pretty worn and torn.... maybe 495.00 as is.... 800.00 in parts...im still interested in some parts if you part it


----------



## mruiz (Aug 1, 2015)

SJ_BIKER said:


> 400? 450? where are you guys shopping at?  id put it at 700-800 as is with 1500.00 in parts but its work and not too trendy these days.... if you part it out id be interested in a few parts



You have California prices in your head.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 1, 2015)

ok thanks guys Im 585 into it so parting is my only chance to get money back,yes if I buy the correct frame and fenders bike would be pretty nice overall.


----------



## Dave K (Aug 1, 2015)

Can't see real well because I am on my phone but those look like the correct fenders to me


----------



## W2J (Aug 1, 2015)

Dave K said:


> Can't see real well because I am on my phone but those look like the correct fenders to me




fenders look to be right,as is the tank and fork.
selling the fenders and tank would probably get you the money back.of course that's California pricing.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 1, 2015)

yes fenders are just in pretty bad shape could use a set of originals,rims will clean up nice.


----------



## how (Aug 1, 2015)

Around here they would ask 1200 and keep posting it forever cause no one will pay that much.
Honestly that is not a joke.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 1, 2015)

Brother....with gas at 3.60 one day and them 3.85 the next....you know california prices are what they are..... a home out here in the boondocks sold for 700,000.00..... funny a few years ago it was 350,000.00 go figure....


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 1, 2015)

Get an original frame for all these parts as they are the same as a green panther, the tank and chain guard are definitely panther


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 1, 2015)

Got my eye on another bike so will be selling this or parting this I think so trying to get a ideal on value


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 1, 2015)

Is this an auction ?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 1, 2015)

No not that I know of , not asking for bidders just opinions on value since it's a put together bike


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm into Panthers and I know the Panther correct parts you have will bring these average prices. tank 175+, chainguard 40+, springer forks 150+, green grips 25+, S-2 wheelset 100+, chainring and crank 35+, fenders w/ delta rocket ray 75+. If my math is right that's 600 and you still have the frame,saddle, stem and handlebars, pedals and rack to sell. Like SJ said you'll get your money back but it's work. If it was me , I'd watch for a Panther frame and sell the Hornet frame. Plus look at the knowledge you're gaining. Can't put a price on that!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice lawn too, by the way!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks Tim


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 2, 2015)

speaking of lawns....in my new town i have to pay 75.00 for the sewer bill.....the water bill averages with the sewer fee 110.00 per month.....so california prices is correct....  i hadnt even noticed the lush lawn.....it is real nice...good eye skid


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 2, 2015)

in new jersey I pay just short of 13,000 in taxes a year and I live in da hood  stop yer crabaplin  LOL


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 2, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> in new jersey I pay just short of 13,000 in taxes a year and I live in da hood  stop yer crabaplin  LOL




WHAAaaa? thats legalized robbery??


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 2, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> in new jersey I pay just short of 13,000 in taxes a year and I live in da hood  stop yer crabaplin  LOL




If I lived in NJ I'd move to Cali and peddle bikes at the beach for a living.  

The median property tax in California is $2,839.00 per year for a home worth the median value of $384,200.00. Counties in California collect an average of 0.74% of a property's assesed fair market value as property tax per year. 

California has one of the highest average property tax rates in the country, with only nine states levying higher property taxes.

California's median income is $78,973 per year, so the median yearly property tax paid by California residents amounts to approximately % of their yearly income. *California is ranked 15th of the 50 states *for property taxes as a percentage of median income. 


The median property tax in New Jersey is $6,579.00 per year for a home worth the median value of $348,300.00. Counties in New Jersey collect an average of 1.89% of a property's assesed fair market value as property tax per year. 

New Jersey has one of the highest average property tax rates in the country, with only states levying higher property taxes.

New Jersey's median income is $88,343 per year, so the median yearly property tax paid by New Jersey residents amounts to approximately % of their yearly income. *New Jersey is ranked 1st of the 50 states *for property taxes as a percentage of median income. 







The median property tax in Arizona is $1,356.00 per year for a home worth the median value of $187,700.00. Counties in Arizona collect an average of 0.72% of a property's assesed fair market value as property tax per year. 

*Arizona is ranked 31st. *


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 2, 2015)

Look what you can learn on the CABE!!!! ^^^^


----------

